# my new 311g fish tank



## lemmywinks

Posting it here cuz I still have no idea as to what Im going to stock it with









This mofo weighed about 500lb and then another 200 for the stand







the bad thing is that I cant set it up for another 2-3 months (when I move). I already have over 300 gallons of water in my room and I think if I added this to it my floor would colapse









the tank next to it is a 40g (48x12x16) for size refrence


----------



## mauls

rad tank man







sucks you can't set it up yet, i bet you want to set it up so bad, but that would suck ass if your floor caved in haha

nice tank


----------



## Joga Bonito

wow


----------



## pyrokingbrand

Hell Yeah!!


----------



## Elongatus cockus

Thats awesome! How many pygos could fit in that for life?


----------



## lemmywinks

Elongatus cockus said:


> Thats awesome! How many pygos could fit in that for life?
> [snapback]1043868[/snapback]​


not really sure. But if I do keep piranhas in it I dont think I'd do pygos. I'd keep either one big ass rhom in it or attempt a serra shoal


----------



## GoJamieGo

Damn thats a big fawking tank.... Nice


----------



## Genin

that tank is huge. oh the possibilities.........


----------



## Red Eyes

You know its big when you have to stand in it to syphon the water out! Congrats on the nice tank


----------



## sccavee

Congrats on the pick up. I would go with a all Piraya tank.


----------



## mashunter18

nice pick up on the monster tank...


----------



## zrreber

niiiice


----------



## waspride

Wow.


----------



## jahnke31

great pick up!!! you chould put one heck of a shoal in there!!!


----------



## TRomP

NIIIICCCEEE, cant wait to see that baby set up with a huge rhom ! (or something else offcourse







) Nice pickup man ! Keep us posted


----------



## Natt King Shoal

Elongatus cockus said:


> Thats awesome! How many pygos could fit in that for life?
> [snapback]1043868[/snapback]​


Forget pygos, put the kid in the tank! It looks like he would fit nicely with plenty of room.


----------



## dallas

Dont waste that sweet tank on a single fish. Definatly get a shoal.


----------



## waspride

dallas said:


> Dont waste that sweet tank on a single fish. Definatly get a shoal.
> [snapback]1045251[/snapback]​


I was thinking the same thing. That thing is too massive for one fish.


----------



## JAC

waspride said:


> dallas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont waste that sweet tank on a single fish. Definatly get a shoal.
> [snapback]1045251[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. That thing is too massive for one fish.
> [snapback]1045497[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

 I agree with them







, sweet tank btw


----------



## shutter13

piraya shoalllllllllllll


----------



## Fresh2salt

Thats a kickass tank







congrats on new tank


----------



## jasert39

unbelievable....ive seen that tank in the classifieds for a while...great pick up make sure you post pics when you get that bad boy stocked.


----------



## TRomP

JAC said:


> waspride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dallas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont waste that sweet tank on a single fish. Definatly get a shoal.
> [snapback]1045251[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. That thing is too massive for one fish.
> [snapback]1045497[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with them :nod: , sweet tank btw
> [snapback]1045505[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Nah d00de, have any idea how a HUGE rhom would look in a nice planted natural set up that is HUGE


----------



## NegativeCamber

SWEET


----------



## S.Altuveiss

> Nah d00de, have any idea how a HUGE rhom would look in a nice planted natural set up that is HUGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1046298[/snapback]​


Pygocentrus Piraya







*would it work?*







*joke*


----------



## SiameseDream

Nice, where and how much was it


----------



## lemmywinks

SiameseDream said:


> Nice, where and how much was it
> [snapback]1047157[/snapback]​


it was in rock falls. and it costed me a grand all together. but, it came with a bunch of stuff and was well worth it IMO


----------



## zrreber

what you plannin on puttin in that bad boy?


----------



## Death in #'s

dam that badboy is friggin sweet


----------



## benJii

my dream tank.......................peacock bass and motoro's


----------



## lemmywinks

zrreber said:


> what you plannin on puttin in that bad boy?
> [snapback]1048025[/snapback]​


the place where Im moving to has a front room and the floor on it is a cement slab, so that's where it's going










and I think Im gonna make this a peacock bass tank... sorry piranha fans


----------



## yorkshire

Whatever you put in i'm sure it will be awesome


----------



## benJii

lemmywinks said:


> zrreber said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you plannin on puttin in that bad boy?
> [snapback]1048025[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> the place where Im moving to has a front room and the floor on it is a cement slab, so that's where it's going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I think Im gonna make this a peacock bass tank... sorry piranha fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1048053[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









im wit ya all the way on that bro!


----------



## furious piranha

get a snakehead or like 5 wolf fish....get tankbusters


----------



## WorldBelow07

screw piranhas man. with a tank like that get cichla!!!!!!!!


----------



## JorgeRemigio

UAU!!!!


----------



## b_ack51

nice pickup.


----------



## "qickshot"

salt water tank........... havent seen anyone throw that in the sugestion box. but some neat salt water fish in there omg


----------



## corbypete

get a moray eel


----------



## elTwitcho

lemmywinks said:


> and I think Im gonna make this a peacock bass tank... sorry piranha fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1048053[/snapback]​


Nice tank, moved


----------



## smokinbubbles

i was thinkin a perfict idea for that tank....... give it to me casue i need one for my fish.

J-Rod


----------



## psychofish

sweet tank, wish I had room for something like that


----------



## crazyklown89

Sorry Brandon but you know what to do. Haitensis pair...'nuff said.


----------



## andiruleu

woah. thats crazy. good stuff man!


----------



## acestro

crazyklown89 said:


> Sorry Brandon but you know what to do. Haitensis pair...'nuff said.
> [snapback]1057256[/snapback]​


I'd go along these exact lines! V. argentae would do nicely too. Something inbetween a good sized cichlid and huge ones (like Dovii, Boulengerochromis, and Cichla), to get fry that most people cant get (and to see them act relatively natural).


----------



## Guest

This tank cleary needs to be filled with large Saltwater Angelfish, and corals...

--Dan


----------



## acestro

DannyBoy17 said:


> This tank cleary needs to be filled with large Saltwater Angelfish, and corals...
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1062132[/snapback]​


That would be cool as well...... may cost a little more tho!


----------



## armac

Please do me a favor, refer to your tank as a 300 gallon not 311. I watched the guy who owned it before you call it a 311 a million times, I do not call mine a 128 I call it a 125, thank you


----------



## acestro

armac said:


> Please do me a favor, refer to your tank as a 300 gallon not 311. I watched the guy who owned it before you call it a 311 a million times, I do not call mine a 128 I call it a 125, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1062281[/snapback]​


----------



## l2ob

armac said:


> Please do me a favor, refer to your tank as a 300 gallon not 311. I watched the guy who owned it before you call it a 311 a million times, I do not call mine a 128 I call it a 125, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1062281[/snapback]​


haha just like me ..my tank is 133gallons but i just say 130

i know how u feel


----------



## lemmywinks

acestro said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Brandon but you know what to do. Haitensis pair...'nuff said.
> [snapback]1057256[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go along these exact lines! V. argentae would do nicely too. Something inbetween a good sized cichlid and huge ones (like Dovii, Boulengerochromis, and Cichla), to get fry that most people cant get (and to see them act relatively natural).
> [snapback]1061985[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Im doing an umbee pair. ordering 5 juvies in about a week











armac said:


> Please do me a favor, refer to your tank as a 300 gallon not 311. I watched the guy who owned it before you call it a 311 a million times, I do not call mine a 128 I call it a 125, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1062281[/snapback]​


3 gallons on your tiny little 125 doesnt make a diffrence.. we're talkin 11 gallons... not 3.

but ya, I'm gonna call it a 300g wide since that is what they are sold as


----------

